# Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln



## xamax96 (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe zu Themen dieser Art zwar schon einige Beiträge gelesen, es wurde meistens davon abgeraten wegen Strömungen etc. mit einem Elektromotor aufs Meer zu gehen.

Nun frage ich mich ob das nicht doch klappen kann,
weil ich kann an mein schlauchboot eh nur bis 2ps motoren ranmachen und benzin 2ps fänd ich nicht so doll.
Ich will auch nicht Hochseeangeln sondern auf Sichtweite der Küste, auf Hornhecht bzw Dorsch angeln.

Also im Auge hätte ich einen Elektroaußenborder mit max.600W, was bei 12V einen Stromfluss von 50A (bei Vollgas) entspricht. Betreiben würde ich diesen mit einer 100Ah Autobatterie.
Welche dann 2h fahrt bei Vollgas schaffen würde.
Von der Geschwindigkeit her, habe ich gesehen das 600W Motoren in ruhigem Gewässer  gute 15kmh schaffen.
Nehmen wir mal an durch die Störmungen/Wind, sind es an der Ostsee 5kmh weniger, dann sind das trotzdem noch ganze 10 kmh, bei 2Stunden Akkulaufzeit würde ich also 20kilometer kommen, hört sich für mich in der Theorie eigentlich gut an.

Was meint ihr dazu? Hat da schon jemand praktische Erfahrung gemacht? Kann mir jemand sagen wie weit ich in meter/km raus muss um an der Ostsee (Darß Zingst Region) ~30meter wassertiefe zu haben/habe gehört das ist eine ganz gute Tiefe zum angeln (Will schauen ob diese Reichweite mit dem EMotor erreichbar ist).

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

http://www.seenotretter.de/aktuelle...news/angler-nach-27-stunden-auf-see-gerettet/

Dein Plan ist nicht so doll,sonst bist Du vielleicht der Nächste.


----------



## GoldiHRO (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> http://www.seenotretter.de/aktuelle...news/angler-nach-27-stunden-auf-see-gerettet/
> 
> Dein Plan ist nicht so doll,sonst bist Du vielleicht der Nächste.



Das war aber ein Verbrennungsmotor |kopfkrat


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*



GoldiHRO schrieb:


> Das war aber ein Verbrennungsmotor |kopfkrat



Ja eben, was meinst Du wenn er an seinem Schlauchi nur ein 2 PS
fahren kann.Das ist ja noch nicht mal eine Nußschale,sondern nur ein Nußgummi.So etwas hat noch nicht mal küstennah was auf der Ostsee zu suchen,es sei denn,man ist lebendsmüde.


----------



## benzy (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

wenn er auch mal die Seenotretter kennenlernen möchte! Wenn man schon alleine diese Berechnungen aus reiner Theorie heraus sieht! Da wird gerechnet bis das letzte kleine Volt aus der Batterie raus gekitzelt wird. Da kann man nur |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*



xamax96 schrieb:


> hört sich für mich in der Theorie eigentlich gut an.



Hört sich aufgrund unkalkulierbarer sowie übersehener Parameter einfach nur gefährlich leichtsinnig an.


----------



## daci7 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Naja, als Bellyboat-Ersatz ist das bestimmt zu gebrauchen - zu viel mehr aber nicht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

ich komm´ mir ja wirklich wie der letzte schisser vor, angesichts der vorstellungen einiger hier.
kann wirklich nur mal jedem empfehlen in einem der seen hier im norden, der muß noch nicht mal so groß sein, ein paar tage mit ´nem boot rauszufahren. 
sollte man sich mal geben, wie schnell das wetter umschlägt, was 3-4bft bedeuten und wie stark so ein elektromotörchen ist.
denke dann dürften sich ein paar fragen von ganz alleine erledigen.


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*



> Ich habe zu Themen dieser Art zwar schon einige Beiträge gelesen, es  wurde meistens davon abgeraten wegen Strömungen etc. mit einem  Elektromotor aufs Meer zu gehen.



Davon wird dir jeder erfahrene Ostseenutzer abraten, und das aus gutem Grund. 



> Nun frage ich mich ob das nicht doch klappen kann,



Natürlich kann(!) das klappen. Ein paar mal. Es kann allerdings auch beim ersten mal schon schief gehen. Und es wird irgendwann schief gehen. Dann bist du entweder tot oder einen von denen, die nur Hohn, Spott und Kopfschütteln ernten. Darauf kann ein vernünftiger Mensch nicht wirklich scharf sein.


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Ich verfolge ja mit großem Interesse solche Themen und da stellt sich mir die Frage, bis wohin kann man ein Risikio als kalkulierbar betrachten und wann fängt die Zockerei um die eigene Sicherheit an? Auf der Ostsee wohlgemerkt.

Es sind Angler mit Bellys und SOTs unterwegs und auch mit wirklich kleinen Kleinbooten. Sind das nun pauschal alles verkappte Selbstmörder, oder wo sind die ersichtlichen Grenzen, innerhalb derer man sich bewegen kann und vor allem womit?

Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht und Einschätzung würde ich z.B. niemals ein BB benützen und ein seetauglich ausgestattetes SOT einem kleinen Schlauchboot auch vorziehen.

Mir ist auch klar, dass man schon am Tag vor dem Angeln im Bett sterben kann und nichts ist, was nicht von einem gewissen Grundrisiko behaftet ist. Trotzdem, wo sind die Grenzen?


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*



> da stellt sich mir die Frage, bis wohin kann man ein Risikio als  kalkulierbar betrachten und wann fängt die Zockerei um die eigene  Sicherheit an? Auf der Ostsee wohlgemerkt.



Man ist zumindest schon mal ziemlich weit vorne, wenn man sich diese Frage vor und während jeder Bootstour stellt. #6


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich komm´ mir ja wirklich wie der letzte schisser vor, angesichts der vorstellungen einiger hier.
> kann wirklich nur mal jedem empfehlen in einem der seen hier im norden, der muß noch nicht mal so groß sein, ein paar tage mit ´nem boot rauszufahren.
> sollte man sich mal geben, wie schnell das wetter umschlägt, was 3-4bft bedeuten und wie stark so ein elektromotörchen ist.
> denke dann dürften sich ein paar fragen von ganz alleine erledigen.



Ich angel auf dem Gr.PLÖNER SEE,das sind knapp 3000ha.
Da ist bei 4bft + aus Nord oder Süd schon Ende im Gelände.
Habe mit einem Kumpel vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Erfahrung machen müssen,und bin für alle Zeiten geheilt. Da sind wir mit einem 5,40m Krallerboot fast abgesoffen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

ja, das ist lustig wenn sich deine anker lösen, ist mir in vergleichsweisen pfützen wie dem lang-, oder bistensee passiert.
da ist das meist auch nicht das ding, holt die anker rein und läßt sich mit dem wind an´s ufer treiben, AUF see oft nicht möglich.


----------



## DNA (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Ich habe mir mal in Warnemünde zur Hansesail so ein führerscheinfreies Motorboot gemietet. Das Teil war vielleicht 4m Lang und hatte so einen >15ps Milchaufschäumer hinten dran. Im alten Strom machte das noch einigermaßen Spaß aber schon in der Warno ein Stück stromaufwärts war man im Wesentlichen ein Spielball der Bugwellen anderer Schiffe.

Nie im Leben würde ich mit so einem Gerät zum Angeln auf die offene See fahren! Geschweige denn mit einem 2ps Elektromotor.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ja, das ist lustig wenn sich deine anker lösen, ist mir in vergleichsweisen pfützen wie dem lang-, oder bistensee passiert.
> da ist das meist auch nicht das ding, holt die anker rein und läßt sich mit dem wind an´s ufer treiben, AUF see oft nicht möglich.



Ja,als wir damals endlich an Land waren,hat keiner von uns beiden etwas sagen können. Nur die Hände haben gezittert und die Beine geschlottert,ohne Ende.


----------



## xamax96 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Ich will ja nicht auf die offene See, sondern etwas weiter als die Bellyboote ~200-300 Meter raus...


----------



## DNA (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Die Landratte meinte mit offener See »alles was sich hinter der Flussmündung befindet«.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Guter und wichtiger Hinweis von Dir!!!
Dann müssen die Seenotretter ~200-300 Meter weiter fahren als zu den Bellybooten.
Vorsicht ist keine Feigheit und Leichtsinn ist kein Mut.
Es mag einzelne geschützte Ecken in der Ostsee geben, wo man im Hochsommer bei einigermaßen moderater Wassertemperatur und absolut konstanter Wetterlage eine mehr als 95% Chance hat, so ein Unterfangen gefahrlos angehen zu können.
Aber jeder, der Dir hier einen Tipp in der Art: "Fahr da und da hin, da ist es sicher", geben würde, würde sich bewusst mitschuldig machen, wenn es dann doch schief geht, eben weil (und jetzt könnte man eine riesen Liste möglicher Risiken und Gefahren anfügen).
Und da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass alle, die hier schreiben, vernünftig und verantwortungsbewusst genug sind, sollte und wird das keiner tun.

Also einfacher und sicherer Rat: Lass es bleiben, such Dir 'nen Kutter oder 'nen netten Boardie, der Dich gegen Benzinbeteiligung mal auf einem richtigen Boot mitnimmt und beschränk Dich mit Deinem Küchenmixer auf den 1,50 Meter tiefen kleinen Baggersee. Du ersparst den Seenotrettern und den Zeitungsreportern Arbeit und allen, die Dich lieben viel Kummer.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Das hatten wir doch hier schon, der Mann hat nur einen Beitrag im AB geschafft.
Kurz dannach ist er dann mit seinem Schlauchi, ebenfalls mit Elektromotor, auf einem Maas-Baggersee ertrunken!
Hinterlassen hat er eine Frau und ein kleines Kind.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114345

Jürgen


----------



## xamax96 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

ok danke, scheint wohl doch eine Schnappsidee zu sein,
werde vl einfach mal nach Angeltouren in der Region schauen...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Hier könntest du auch mal schauen, b.z.w. einen Beitrag schreiben!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154

Jürgen


----------



## Honeyball (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

Vielleicht kann Dir auch jemand einen guten Bootsverleih empfehlen, wo Du günstig ein ostseetaugliches Boot mieten kannst.


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

in der tat - http://www.bootszentrum-travemuende.de/


----------



## xamax96 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mit Elektroaußenborder auf Ostsee angeln*

mhh sieht zwar vielversprechend aus, ist aber etwas weit weg von Zingst. Warnemünde ist von dort aus noch so einigermaßen erreichbar, ich denke dort wird es auch etwas geben


----------

